# spin jig set up



## Red-Eye (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered an Orra S #30 spinning reel with hopes of buying a heavier action rod to match it. Any suggestions on a good rod for throwing jigs and carolina rigs? (60-90$). I will also be using this setup for fishing sauger in the colder months so should I spool it with flourocarbon or braid and of what size?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't offer much advice on a rod since I throw very little other than bait casters....BUT.....

I always have a spare spool for each of my spinning reels so that I can swap line in seconds rather than having to respool each time. Just a thought.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a St. Croix Mojo Bass tube/grub spinning rod that I love. Medium action, MF tip, and I'm pretty sure I paid less than $100 from Gander Mountain. It's light and it's sensitive enough that you can feel every wobble from a crankbait, or a fish brushing your line, but still has the backbone for helping me horse 35+" Pike out of heavy cover. Only wish it was made in the U.S.


----------



## airsickness (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the exact reel on a Falcon Bucoo 7' 12-17lb rosd. 
Lots of heft. very happy with it. about $110


----------



## johnnybassboat (Aug 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322201#p322201 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 13 Jul 2013, 12:05[/url]"]I have a St. Croix Mojo Bass tube/grub spinning rod that I love. Medium action, MF tip, and I'm pretty sure I paid less than $100 from Gander Mountain. It's light and it's sensitive enough that you can feel every wobble from a crankbait, or a fish brushing your line, but still has the backbone for helping me horse 35+" Pike out of heavy cover. Only wish it was made in the U.S.


I thought St. Croix rods were made in the good old state of Wisconsin in the USA. :LOL2:


----------



## johnnybassboat (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327346#p327346 said:


> johnnybassboat » Yesterday, 18:13[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322201#p322201 said:
> ...


Way to put my foot in my mouth, some of the less expensive st croix rods are made in mexico.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327346#p327346 said:


> johnnybassboat » Sun Aug 25, 2013 6:13 pm[/url]"]
> I thought St. Croix rods were made in the good old state of Wisconsin in the USA. :LOL2:





I thought Wisconsin was part of Canada?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327505#p327505 said:


> Captain Ahab » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327346#p327346 said:
> ...



Now that gave me a much needed laugh!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 8, 2013)

lol yeah I thought so too, until I got to the truck and found the tiny, "made in Mexico" sticker on the butt


----------

